# Big Foot Arrives - 3D printed in Multiple Scales



## catzpaw_164 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yup, that's right Big Foot! By popular request we have designed and are 3D printing Big Foot in G-Scale (1:20), O-Scale (1:48), S-Scale (1:64), HO-Scale (1:87), and N-Scale (1:160). The photo shows our first prototype prints... the final versions will be printed in brown. They can be ordered now on our website: www.catzpaw.com.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool, though the G looks too big?
They need more hair? You going to paint them?

I saw Big Foot running across a field in Pa.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=192622&postcount=651

From the thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529&highlight=big+foot


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

What? No brief case?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ray Haddad said:


> What? No brief case?




:dunno: briefcase?

Now that I looked a second time shouldn't Big Foot be hunched over a little more?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed you should sue them for using your likeness 
And everyone knows that a hunched over yeti is just getting up there in age.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Ed you should sue them for using your likeness
> And everyone knows that a hunched over yeti is just getting up there in age.


He could just send me one of each to keep it out of the courts. :smokin:

Briefcase?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

When I read Big Foot, the first thought that came to my mind was the monster truck. Then I was wondering how you could 3D print a monster truck in G scale.

On that note, ever think of doing ATV's?


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

spoil9 said:


> When I read Big Foot, the first thought that came to my mind was the monster truck. Then I was wondering how you could 3D print a monster truck in G scale.
> 
> On that note, ever think of doing ATV's?


Why not just go to a Hobby Shop and buy a 1/32nd scale model?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm actually looking for ATV's in HO scale. Have yet to find one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

spoil9 said:


> I'm actually looking for ATV's in HO scale. Have yet to find one.


ATVs in HO scale.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-HO-Scale-...380884337706?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item58ae79c42a


----------

